# Gun Coloring



## AWP (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing fancy, but if you want a rough idea of what a pistol would look like with different colored finishes applied:

http://www.nicindustries.com/guncoater.php


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 5, 2011)

That is cool.

If anyone is near middle TN I do offer DuraCoat services locally.

Cool site.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 5, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> That is cool.
> 
> If anyone is near middle TN I do offer DuraCoat services locally.
> 
> Cool site.




I have a friend that does it, I have been meaning to learn how and my understanding it is not difficult to do or expensive to start up.    Check with Brownells.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 5, 2011)

I have used it on some older firearm restorations.  I can clearly understand how to do it.. so anyone can.  I would like to try ceraKote, If I can find an advantage to one over the other I will always use the one that is best.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ oops,  I misread your post.  I read it as you were looking for someone.    I am clueless on which is better.  I have seen some really nice finishes from duracoat.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 6, 2011)

What, no Frank S pink?


----------



## Headshot (Mar 6, 2011)

The Safari Camo looks great.  Might have to look into this a little more.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool stuff. All Highland Green for me.

Red Orange...no fear of losing your weapon with that colour! I see it is for Law Enforcement only! Does that mean they are blind..? Ha..ha!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't delved into any firearms coating for fear of ruining something.  How far down to do you have to take the weapon to apply this stuff ??  Properly I mean.

I like the Graphite Black on the slide and Safari camo on the frame.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> I haven't delved into any firearms coating for fear of ruining something.  How far down to do you have to take the weapon to apply this stuff ??  Properly I mean.
> 
> I like the Graphite Black on the slide and Safari camo on the frame.



For me, it depends upon the surface condition of the existing finish.  For example if you want to coat a weapon like an M4 where the finish is fairly good.  I de grease it thoroughly, then wipe it down with acetone.  hang it from the rack by thin gauge wire and start spraying.  I had a really old enfield that the old finish was shot so I used a pressurized sand blaster ($75 at harbor freight) and removed the entire finish.  wiped it with acetone and started spraying.

hope this helps.

ETA:  8Deuce... as you can see, in the entire post above, there is absolutely NO MENTION of a dremel anywhere, anyhow... clear?  clear.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 6, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> ETA: 8Deuce... as you can see, in the entire post above, there is absolutely NO MENTION of a dremel anywhere, anyhow... clear? clear.



It's too late !!  I just took a dremel to my Glock to remove the finish off the slide.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 7, 2011)

No doubt at all...  too funny.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2011)

I like to use crayons when coloring on my guns...  not as permanent, I can change the color scheme to fit my mood...  and it gives me an excuse to by the Crayola 64 color box of crayons, with the sharpener...


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^ I have seen his gun and it is true.   I am not sure the Hello Kitty stuff is something his old team leader would have agreed on.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 7, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> ^^^ I have seen his gun and it is true. I am not sure the Hello Kitty stuff is something his old team leader would have agreed on.



LMAO !!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> ^^^ I have seen his gun and it is true.   I am not sure the Hello Kitty stuff is something his old team leader would have agreed on.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 7, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I like to use crayons when coloring on my guns...  not as permanent, I can change the color scheme to fit my mood...  and it gives me an excuse to *by* the Crayola 64 color box of crayons, with the sharpener...



HOLY SHIT!!!! I did it!!!!

I found a grammatical/syntax/spelling error by xSFmed... WooHoo!!!!!

Everyone better head to church... the end is obviously VERY NEAR!!

 I had to do it. LOL


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 7, 2011)

Everytime I think you have emptied out the vaults of your clip art you pull out another gem.  Its like Santas gift sack or maybe witchery, was Chop involved in collection of clip art?  Have you seen a newt lately?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm very well supplied.  And since Free taught me how to use Google, there's nothing I can't find.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! I did it!!!!
> 
> I found a grammatical/syntax/spelling error by xSFmed... WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Headshot (Mar 8, 2011)

Mmmm, thick anus burger.


----------

